# where to get a good dolls house or kitchen for 5 year old.



## cappamj (1 Sep 2007)

I had a look in local Toymaster, Argos, and the following web site  but the kitchens do not look much. Our 5 year old granddaughter will be with us for Xmas and would like to get her something special. She is not a doll person but likes messing with dishes/ kitchen etc. If anyone knows of a web site that makes dolls houses/kitchens it would be a great help, the idea is to have a present that will last a few years when she comes to visit.


----------



## Thirsty (1 Sep 2007)

Have you tried the Early Learning Centre?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Sep 2007)

Is the _Doll's Hospital _gone from _South Great Georges Street _(near the _Dunnes Home _store)? If not perhaps they might be able to advise?


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Sep 2007)

We had an here which lasted for many years. I probably spent more time tidying it up than anyone else in the house. Most of their toys are fairly sturdy so should last.

They also have quite a few .


----------



## lucylou (2 Sep 2007)

Also try a company called Cleverkids, they make and supply furnituire and toys for creches but will also cater for non-business. Have alook on their web site www.cleverkids.ie Their stuff is top class and will last for years. Also brilliant customer service, very personal
Ive used them for work before, they are great, and will deliver.


----------



## CrazyWater (2 Sep 2007)

We got a very nice dolls house from http://www.mimitoys.ie/ last Christmas. Excellent quality and very prompt.


----------



## aircobra19 (2 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Is the _Doll's Hospital _gone from _South Great Georges Street _(near the _Dunnes Home _store)? If not perhaps they might be able to advise?



They are still there and full of dolls house and furniture.


----------



## cappamj (2 Sep 2007)

Thanks everyone will check out info now.


----------



## lyonsie (2 Sep 2007)

When it comes to 'play kitchens' I don't think you should look further than 'little tikes'.   They are so durable, inside and outdoors, nothing to break.... and they are on the go for so long that they stand the test of time.
I bought one 19 years ago for my two daughters and it is still on the go, if very faded in colour.... I remember it cost me £99 at the time and everyone thought I was mad, (no so...).
They came down a lot in price since, and are available around the country.
Look up www.littletikes.com   and go to 'role play toys' for a selection there.   They have a wonderful range of 'real life' accessorise to make play more fun.
You will be treated to the most wonderful meals ever, trust me.
And we have had kids as old as 12 get involved too, so they are not just for 5 year olds, lots of years of fun to be had.


----------



## ophelia (2 Sep 2007)

The Sylvanian kitchen and houses available in Nimble Fingers, Stillorgan.


----------



## michaelm (3 Sep 2007)

Santa landed this  in our house a couple of years ago, it's sturdy which is good as it gets plenty of (ab)use;  It does take a good hour to put together though.


----------



## seriams (3 Sep 2007)

Saw beautiful dolls house in Shaws at the weekend -any little girls dream


----------



## cappamj (5 Sep 2007)

Well have finally decided,
 Going to go for the Little Tikes house (her 5th birthday on Xmas day) and going for the Smyths kitchen that OP got from Santa for her Xmas present. She has cousins same age so hopefully there will be many years of fun for all of them.
Thanks for advice.


----------



## amtc (6 Sep 2007)

there is a beautiful one on the window of the early learning centre (henry st) at the moment

isn't it interesting that no matter how much we enforce equality little girls for kitchens and little boys fo army etc.....


----------



## ClubMan (6 Sep 2007)

_ELC _is generally much more expensive than alternative outlets for kid's stuff in our experience. We were recently shopping for stuff for the nipper's 2nd birthday* and _Toymaster _and _Smyths _seemed to be the cheapest around town (e.g. compared to _ELC, Argos,_ department stores etc.) but for different things - i.e. neither was cheapest for all things. 

* I am going to have nightmares about _Thomas the Tank Engine _if this keeps up!


----------



## fobs (10 Sep 2007)

THe quality of the Smyths toys in comparison to the ELC's one would make me go for the ELC in most cases. bought a garage for my then 2 year old lst Christmas in Smyths for under 50 euro and it didn't make it past the new year as all the pieces kept coming apart. Saw one in the ELC for 73 euro and it seems superior and will be on the list for this Christmas!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Sep 2007)

Where the same stuff is available in both, say, _Smyths, Toymaster _and the _ELC _the latter is generally *much *more expensive!


----------



## Maggie B (10 Sep 2007)

fobs said:


> THe quality of the Smyths toys in comparison to the ELC's one would make me go for the ELC in most cases. bought a garage for my then 2 year old lst Christmas in Smyths for under 50 euro and it didn't make it past the new year as all the pieces kept coming apart. Saw one in the ELC for 73 euro and it seems superior and will be on the list for this Christmas!


 
I just bought a garage in Toymaster for €50 for 2 year old grandson for Xmas better take it out of box and check it now.


----------



## lucylu (19 Sep 2007)

I saw beautiful wooden dolls houses in Avoca in Rathcoole.


----------



## gordon (1 Oct 2007)

A lady in Cork make wooden dolls houses we got one last year and it provided hours of fun for our 5 year old .She has a web site [broken link removed] but it is basic but if you visit her studio in Cork and see the houses they are fantastic.She can hand decorate them etc.


----------



## gordon (1 Oct 2007)

A lady in Cork makes wooden dolls houses she has a web site [broken link removed] but it is basic and if you can visit her studio in cork you should as she can hand decorate your kids house and they are outstanding.


----------

